# What’s up with Lightroom Magazine?



## lilmsmaggie (Apr 5, 2013)

Ok, so I can understand NAPP, Scott Kelby and crew’ decision to include a small (and I do mean small) section devoted to Lightroom when it was introduced in Photoshop magazine but that was before everyone got jazzed about using Lightroom vs. Photoshop as their goto image management and editing too.

Fasttrack ahead several years and LR versions later, and Kelby and crew decide to release a new magazine, this time totally devoted to Lightroom. But Wait! It’s only for the iPad. What’s up with that?


----------



## Drizzt321 (Apr 5, 2013)

Welcome to the "Apple rules everything" world. There are plenty of people in it. For the rest of us...well...we can complain and say we won't give them our money for it. About all we can do. Or just give in and buy one, which I won't do.


----------



## lilmsmaggie (Apr 6, 2013)

I wouldn't quite go that far.

Apple products are well thought out and designed. Jobs was a fanatic about design. But c'mon.

If they would re-evaluate their pricing model, they would dominate the market. I don't think Apple computers are generating the lion share of the profits. Methinks that IPhones and IPads are where Apple is making its profits. 

I love Apple products. I actually have an iPhone 4S. But iPad's at the current price point are overpriced. 
There are more affordable alternatives. But that's just the point. There's a whole other market out there that Lightroom magazine has chosen to exclude. 

And that's unfortunate. 




Drizzt321 said:


> Welcome to the "Apple rules everything" world. There are plenty of people in it. For the rest of us...well...we can complain and say we won't give them our money for it. About all we can do. Or just give in and buy one, which I won't do.


----------



## pwp (Apr 6, 2013)

Plenty of other high quality LR related sites:

http://mulita.com/blog/ George Jardine on Adobe Photoshop, Lightroom and Digital Photography
http://www.lightroomqueen.com/ Victoria Bampton, Lightroom Queen
http://lightroomkillertips.com/ Adobe Lightroom Killer Tips
http://www.jkost.com/lightroom.html Julieanne Kost tutorials
http://layersmagazine.com/category/lightroom Lightroom Tutorials & News
http://inside-lightroom.com/ Lightroom news etc

This lot should give you plenty of highly relevant reading matter.

-PW


----------



## mdmphoto (Apr 6, 2013)

Drizzt321 said:


> Welcome to the "Apple rules everything" world. There are plenty of people in it. For the rest of us...well...we can complain and say we won't give them our money for it. About all we can do. Or just give in and buy one, which I won't do.



Apple seems to have quite the stranglehold on the sensibilities of "professional" photographers. I am not aware of any function Apple does that pc can't - except Apple is more "Elegant" in doing so. We have several macs in the lab at school and that has been my experience of their utility. I don't like the expense, I don't like the smug demeanor, and I have discovered that most of the pros around me seem to share my feeling, but also seem drawn to the elegance.
There's also Lighting or Light-it, an ipad-only magazine focused on lighting (!). The content of these two publications seems of interest to me, but I have no tolerance for smug artificial exclusivity, nor for the obvious manipulation: "if you want the mag, you gotta go apple", or _real_ pros use apple products. I pass...


----------



## Sith Zombie (Apr 6, 2013)

lilmsmaggie said:


> I wouldn't quite go that far.
> 
> Apple products are well thought out and designed. Jobs was a fanatic about design. But c'mon.
> 
> If they would re-evaluate their pricing model, they would dominate the market. I don't think Apple computers are generating the lion share of the profits. Methinks that IPhones and IPads are where Apple is making its profits.



It's an interesting thought to see what would happen if they lowered their mac and macbook prices, they would definitely sell more but how many people would they convert from Windows, would it be like a Canon switching to Nikon thing? lol[or visa versa]. But I don't think it would happen any time soon, they have a great profit margin on all of their lines and they'd prefer to maintain that rather than lower prices and sell more units.


----------



## bholliman (Apr 6, 2013)

I'm a PC and Android phone user, but purchased an iPad2 two years ago when Apple was pretty much the only game in town for tablets. Now the competition has caught up for the most part, with significantly lower prices than Apple. I love my iPad, but I'll replace it with a non-Apple product when the time comes to upgrade to save money and for better compatibility with my other devices.

I suppose that means I'll have to give up LR Magazine  , unless LRM has joined the Android/Surface/Kindle world by then.


----------

